# Olive oil turns to a solid in my fridge!!!



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Olive oil turns to a solid in my fridge!!!

How do I prevent this?

When I am making marinades or making gardinar the olive oil turns to a solid.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tripps11 (Sep 28, 2005)

That happens from time to time for me. The only thing that I can do is make sure that what ever is being marinated comes up to room temperature before cooking. If you do this it should bring the oil back to a liquid state, and room temperature food cooks faster and more evenly than cold food, so let it sit on the counter for 30 minutes, and that should help.


----------



## pop (Oct 1, 2005)

it's not a problem. like any form of matter when chilled the molecules will contract together. like water into ice. olive oil just has more tendancy to do it than other fats like vegetable oil. there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello,
one way to keep it from getting solid in the refrigerator is to 
emulsify it with the acid or other liquid in the blender. When
I use olive oil to marinate, it is usually good enough to contribute
flavor, i.e. evoo. use it just before cooking. For pickled vegetables
you don't need it! Before serving just drizzle good evoo over.

Sure could use some help figuring out how to use chef talk.
this is my first reply. In addition to the help I requested in
first post with mexican meats, I am in need of some serious
counseling dealing with some of the admin side of private club/
resort. i.e. cap expense, yearly budgets, contract labor, etc.
If you can help or know anyone that could please let me know


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

"Olive oil can be put into the refrigerator or freezer without harm, which will greatly extend its shelf life. Waxes in the oil may crystallize out into needles or a slurry when the oil is chilled. Warming the oil back to room temperature will re-liquefy it."
oliveoilsource.com

"Fats and oils are made of a combination of three kinds of fatty acids: saturated, monounsaturated, and polyunsaturated. If there are enough saturated fatty acids, the fat is solid at room temperature or colder; heated, it usually melts. If a monounsaturated (single) fatty acid dominates, the fat is a liquid or an oil at room temperature or warmer, but it will partially solidify when it is chilled. When polyunsaturated (two) fatty acids dominate, the fat is a liquid and inclined to stay so even when it is chilled, because it has a more mobile molecular structure.

Refrigeration gradually slows the molecular activity of monounsaturated oils--olive, peanut, avocado, and macadamia--and they will become firm (although not as hard as butter), and turn cloudy or opaque. Returned to room temperature or heated, they quickly liquefy.

If your salad dressing <marinade> is made with a monounsaturated oil and stored for a week or more in the refrigerator, chances are the oil will turn paler in color and get lumpy or solidify; but at room temperature it returns to liquid and is fine to use." 
Sunset


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Botanique:

Good post. Good info on how the different types of fatty acids react to different temp conditions. 

Mark


----------



## tombrooklyn (Feb 19, 2003)

should olive oil be refrigerated after opening?

how long does it keep after being opened?


----------



## cheftux (Oct 12, 2011)

No, olive oil should not be refrigerated after being opened. As for length I wouldn't keep it over 6mos, but mine never lasts me that long anyways. So long as you're careful not to infuse it with any raw products (especially garlic) it will keep for quiet some time.

:tux


----------



## leejon (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey there,

I just started working at an Italian Deli. The quality of the products is great. Sadly we make salads with sunflower oil instead of olive oil because it gets solid, and thus makes it look like s--- in the display. It's really a shame though... I was thinking of mixing the oils and see how that works out, but I'm wondering if any of you have better options!

Thanks in advance


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I work for a caterer and we also have a deli/gourmet market as well. For our deli case items, we mix olive oil with canola oil in a 1 to 1 ratio for the very reason that you mentioned.


----------



## geo87 (Jul 2, 2013)

abefroman said:


> Olive oil turns to a solid in my fridge!!!
> 
> How do I prevent this?
> 
> ...


I've found this also , looks like there's some good info above as to the science behind why it happens . 
As for a solution I also dilute the olive oil. 
For marinating feta or olives I use equal parts olive oil and vegetable oil. This retains enough of the flavour whilst making it useable straight from the fridge. I find Garlic , chilli, bay leaves, peppercorns , woody herbs (thyme or rosemary) work well.
Also if you have the time and want a more pronounced flavour , try heating all the aromatics in the oil to infuse, cool then use as per normal


----------



## leejon (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Mixing it is.


----------

